# Hegarty H32



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Today I recevied my Hegarty H32 Supergrip(s). I stumbled across Nick's catapults a couple of years ago when he had an Etsy shop. I really admired his slingshot designs, but didn't purchase at the time.
A couple of weeks ago, I browsed through his Facebook page and came across his H32 Supergrip. Very similar to my aluminum PPMG, but the beauty of the wood and blue vaneer made me say "You need to get one of Nick's slingshots."

So, I messaged him in Facebook and unfortunate for me he was going on "holiday" as they say it over the pond. He would be gone for two weeks and his build time is usually two to three weeks. No problem, I could wait, I expected a wait since these are custom and built to order. I sent him the funds for two H32's and told him to enjoy his holiday and that I had no problem waiting.

Later that week, Nick messages me a "progress" picture of my slingshots??? I didn't expect to see anything until August. He told me that he had "fell out" with the wife as she packed for holiday and he was in the shop making my slingshots. I told him he "didn't need to be in the dog house" over my slingshots. Two days later Nick sends me the finished pictures of my two H32 Supergrip's. I was really blown away that he took the time to make these for me (and my nephew). He truly went out of his way to make two custom slingshots, with a vacation right around the corner.

Both display excellent craftsmanship and finish. The pinch grip area and fork width are slightly smaller than the PPMG. I like that there are no finger grooves on the grip, this allows me to keep my fingers cinched together. I'm not sure what he used to finish them, but it does supply a light tacky grip. The shipping time from England to North East, U.S. was about ten days. Watching the tracking, it only took two days to leave England, then sat here at customs then for some reason was "in route to next destination" for about four days.

But all and all I'm happy with the H32's and Nick for pushing them out so quickly. He even through in some micro fiber pouches and band sets for each. One is for me and the other is for one of my nephews who's now into slingshots. He's just going to have to wait until his birthday next month.

Here are a few pictures I took, followed by the pictures Nick posted to his Facebook.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man-o-man! That's a beauty right there. Glad that you included the last pic, that's a great size! Congratulations Coastie


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like you and your nephew will be having great times shooting.

Those look very comfortable as well as beautiful!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Those are Sweet! I love Ply. Great score and Good on him for getting them out to you.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Packing is indeed a dangerous time to be around your wife. Just saying.












































As far as "tracking goes" I have a rant on this. I've been dealing with customers freaking out about "tracking" for too many years now. People need to understand two things about tracking, but broadly don't: 
1) Tracking is useless. By useless I mean I've literally never seen or heard of a lost package being "tracked down" via tracking. It doesn't work. It doesn't happen. And this has to do with how tracking actually functions.

2) Tracking doesn't mean anything. It is just a scan event. Basically some guy with a barcode reader has to pick up your package and scan the barcode. That generates the tracking event. Only a tiny fraction of the total number of people and places that handle your package generate scan events. If someone is busy or lazy or whatever they can easily miss a scan event. What gets your package there is the address on the front and PEOPLE moreso than barcodes and computers. I've also seen cases where (somehow) two labels with the same ID were generated and you were getting multiple scan events from all over the place that made no sense. Tracking just doesn't mean anything, it isn't how the postal service works. As for UPS, I'm about 99.998% certain their tracking is fake, generated in an automated fashion, and this is for two reasons: First I've seen it reliably generate tracking events which I know are not possible and continue to update on schedule until suddenly at the end "whoops, delayed for no reason, deliver tomorrow" and continue doing that until eventually on a more sane timeline it is delivered. Second UPS' business model is to take your package, throw it at the bottom of a very large box with a whole bunch of other packages, and then ship that box to themselves via USPS. You read that right, UPS' business model is to take your package and ship it to themselves via USPS. This is kind of an open secret in the industry, but most customers don't know it. This is why, if you are curious, UPS has a higher loss and damage rate (in my experience) than USPS.

TL;DR don't watch your tracking status updates if you're high strung and can't just take a deep breath and relax and accept that it is essentially completely beyond your control. Just breathe in, breathe out, and don't worry yourself about it. It is really not a big deal and the actual loss rate on packages is unbelievably low all things considered. Modern shipping really is a miracle we don't marvel at enough.

I hope that splashes a little holy water on the demon that is shipping/tracking.

And finally, those are two very very cool slingshots. Thanks for sharing! Very cool designs, and a funny story to go with it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

STO said:


> Packing is indeed a dangerous time to be around your wife. Just saying. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> As far as "tracking goes" I have a rant on this. I've been dealing with customers freaking out about "tracking" for too many years now. People need to understand two things about tracking, but broadly don't:
> 1) Tracking is useless. By useless I mean I've literally never seen or heard of a lost package being "tracked down" via tracking. It doesn't work. It doesn't happen. And this has to do with how tracking actually functions.
> ...


Thanks for that, I needed a chill pill! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

